# Noch nicht gelöschte Objekte?



## Supertas (27. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, das nach ca. 1-2h OutOfMemory bekommt. So wie es aussieht kann der Garbage Collector alte Objekte die nicht mehr gebraucht werden nicht löschen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle Objekte zu sehen die noch nicht gelöscht wurden?

Supertas


----------



## Supertas (27. Jan 2007)

Der Speicherverbrauch von den einzelnen Objekte wäre auch schön 

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Supertas


----------



## Tobias (27. Jan 2007)

Wirst du einen Profiler benutzen müssen...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Redfrettchen (27. Jan 2007)

Du könntest den Profiler mitlaufen lassen, um zu sehen, welche Objekte zwar alloziert, aber nicht mehr aktiv sind.
Siehe z.B. hier: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/languages/java/GoToJava2/html/k100298.html#profilereinsatz


----------



## Supertas (27. Jan 2007)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde mich mal schlau machen.

Supertas


----------



## Christian Ullenboom (28. Mrz 2007)

Da könnte HAT (https://hat.dev.java.net/) bzw. jhat unter Java 6 (http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/share/jhat.html) helfen. Da kann man sich alles im Speicher über eine Web-Oberfläche anschauen.


----------



## nidamico (5. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

der GB arbeitet so, dass er nur solche Instanzen aus dem Speicher entfernt auf welche keine Referenz mehr darauf zeigt.
Das bedeutet ganz einfach, dass du diejenigen Objekte, welche du weisst, dass du sie nicht mehr brauchst einfach aus null setzt. Der GB wird dann seine Arbeit leisten!


TRY!


----------

